# Solved: Outlook Express could not start because MSOE.DLL could not be loaded



## joemoshi

I have Outlook Express 6 on Windows 98 SE. I deleted a couple of programs from the desktop and then when I wanted to start Oultlook Express it gave this message: Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.DLL could not be loaded. 
I went on the Microsoft support site and could not find a good solution. I have reinstalled Windows 98SE and still no change. I looked through windows explorer and found that the file MSOE.DLL was there. I cannot start Outlook Express. I would appreciate some help solving this problem.


----------



## bicycle bill

Check out this link. Hope you find something good.

http://www.insideoutlookexpress.com/problems/errors.htm


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *joemoshi*

After looking through the link *bicycle bill* provided, if you have any questions let us know.
The problem most likely is a corrupted .dbx file.


----------



## joemoshi

Hi,
I have downloaded the small script program and ran it. It showed a panel that states that line 23 column 0, the system cannot find the file specified. I searched the computer for files ending in .dbx and found 9 files ending with dbx dated 5/21/2006, that were transfered elsewhere. Now I am not sure where to transfer these files back. It is ambiguous on the link that bicycle bill provided. Can you give me some directions please? Thanks.


----------



## EAFiedler

What directory are the .dbx files in now?
Is one of those .dbx files a *Folders.dbx* file?

Have you attempted to open Outlook Express after transferring? moving the .dbx files?


----------



## joemoshi

The files are now in a new folder on the desktop and they are as follows: inbox, outbox, folders, drafts, offline, sent items, deleted items, pop3uidl. All indications are that they are the missing files.
OE still does not start because the files have not been transferred to OE. This is because I do not know where these files should go whether in OE or IE and where in what directory. Thanks.


----------



## EAFiedler

Let's see if those .dbx files were actually moved or only copied.
Do a Find for: **.dbx*
Note the directory for any *.dbx* files that are *not* in the folder on the Desktop.
If you locate another directory, look for the *Folders.dbx* file and rename it *Folders.old*

Attempt to start Outlook Express.


----------



## joemoshi

These .dbx files including Folders.dbx were moved into AutoCad directory. I moved them again into a new file on the desktop. Presently non of these files are in OE or IE. I copied them into OE and then into IE but the OE did not start in either case. I removed these files from OE and IE awaiting instructions as to where I should copy them.


----------



## EAFiedler

For now, keep those .dbx files in the folder on the Desktop as your backups.

As I understand, there are no more .dbx files left to be found, they only exist in the folder on the Desktop. 
If that is the case, reinstalling Outlook Express is an option.
Your .dbx files should be safe on the Desktop.
First, do a Find for: *.wab and copy or move that file to the folder containing your .dbx files as well.
The .wab file contains your Address Book for Outlook Express.

Have you tried the Force Identity Logon script available at the link *bicycle bill* provided?

If the Force Identity Logon script fails to allow Outlook Express to run, it would probably be easier to reinstall Outlook Express:

Reinstall Internet Explorer or Outlook Express using this method (works for Windows versions *prior* to XP Service Pack 2): *Edit the registry and install Internet Explorer 6*:
How to reinstall or repair Internet Explorer and Outlook Express in Windows XP


> Windows XP and Windows XP SP1: Edit the registry and install Internet Explorer 6
> Warning If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.
> When you try to reinstall the same version of Internet Explorer, you may receive the following error message:
> Setup has detected a newer version of Internet Explorer already installed on this system.
> Setup cannot continue.
> To avoid this error message and reinstall the same version of Internet Explorer and Outlook Express, follow these steps:
> 1. While you are logged on as an administrator, click Start, and then click Run.
> 2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
> 3. Locate the appropriate registry subkey, right-click the IsInstalled (REG_DWORD) value, and then click Modify.
> 
> To *reinstall only the Internet Explorer 6* browser component on Windows XP, use the following registry key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}
> To *reinstall only Outlook Express 6* on Windows XP, use the following registry key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}
> 4. Change the value data from 1 to 0, and then click OK.
> 5. Quit Registry Editor, and then install Internet Explorer 6.
> 6. To reinstall Windows XP updates, visit the following Microsoft Windows Update Web site:
> http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com


You can download the full Internet Explorer installation file here:
http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/microsoft/patches/internet-explorer/6.0sp1/ie60sp1.exe
Then go offline, edit the Registry, close down all programs-including the Firewall and antivirus programs and reinstall Internet Explorer/Outlook Express.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## joemoshi

I found 1 .wab file and copied it to the folder on the desktop. I have downloaded Force Identity Logon but I got bogged down when editing the 4 WshShell.RegWRite lines. This is because there was no identities when running regedit. I then downloaded ClearID.reg. I did not know how to create a batch file. Also I did not know what they meant by <your path here>. 
Having given up on the above I clicked on the website you gave me: 
(http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/micr...p1/ie60sp1.exe.) in order to download the full internet explorer but the site was moved and I could not get to the download. Sorry for my ignorance in following these steps but I tried and am still willing to continue trying if you have the patience to guide me. 
The easiest way seems to be to download IE 6 if I can find the download site. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## EAFiedler

They pulled the file from the site.  

Had you upgraded to Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 yet?


----------



## joemoshi

I have been doing windows update until about a month ago but I do not recall having upgraded to Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1.


----------



## EAFiedler

This link has the Setup file for Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en

Download the Setup file to your Desktop
Edit the Registry as instructed 
Click the Setup file and Internet Explorer will download and install while you are online.

I was hoping you could avoid reinstalling Internet Explorer with your Firewall and and anti-virus programs running, but it looks like we'll have to try it.

On the bright side, you can keep us posted during the process.

By the way, I am more than happy to assist anyone who is willing to put in the time.


----------



## EAFiedler

Rethinking this...
Before editing the Registry, click the Internet Explorer Setup file to start the download, if you receive the message:
Setup has detected a newer version of Internet Explorer already installed on this system.
Setup cannot continue.
Cancel out of or close the download window.
Edit the Registry and then restart the download.


----------



## joemoshi

The site you gave me is for the pack 1 only. The size of this download is only 480kb. I did download it and open it. Nothing happened. I did not find any new file in neither OE nor IE directories. OE still does not open.


----------



## EAFiedler

Yes, it is the Setup file only, clicking the Setup file, it should start downloading the components for Internet Explorer.
Nothing happened?

You should have seen a window where you accept the EULA agreement.


----------



## joemoshi

Yes, you are right. I accepted the agreement then it downloaded for a very short period. Later I realized that it left a (connect to the internet) icon on the desktop. Other than that I did not find any new files in neither OE nor IE directories. OE still does not open.
Should not the .dbx files be transfered to a "store folder" directory where they are supposed to be hidden? I learned this when going to the link that bicycle bill gave me.


----------



## EAFiedler

The .dbx files are not going to be moved until we move them.
The installation of Internet Explorer and Outlook Express will not affect the files you have in the folder on the Desktop.

Please do another Find for **.dbx* files.
How many *Folders.dbx* files do you have on the hard drive?


----------



## joemoshi

I have the following Folders.dbx files:
C:\Windows\Application Data\identities\(DCOOCD...)\Microsoft\Outlook Express
C:\Windows\Application Data\identities\(14465CA...)\Microsoft\Outlook Express
C:\Windows\Application Data\identities\(6F3BC5E4...)\Microsoft\Outlook Express
C:\Windows\Desktop\New Folder
C:\Program Files\Net Assistant\bin\work flow\Extra


----------



## EAFiedler

This looks promising. 

In this directory:
*C:\Windows\Application Data\identities\{Long Number}*
Rename each one of those *Folders.dbx* files to *Folders.old*

*Leave the *Folders.dbx* file in the folder on the Desktop untouched.*

The other directory: *C:\Program Files\Net Assistant\bin\work flow\Extra* should not have any effect on Outlook Express.

After renaming those three files, attempt to start Outlook Express.


----------



## joemoshi

I did that but no success. I am still getting the same message that outlook express could not start. I would like to mention that the 3 files renamed to old are dated as follows:
C:\Windows\Application Data\identities\(DCOOCD...)\Microsoft\Outlook Express date 5/21/06
C:\Windows\Application Data\identities\(14465CA...)\Microsoft\Outlook Express date 2/6/02
C:\Windows\Application Data\identities\(6F3BC5E4...)\Microsoft\Outlook Express date 2/6/02

Evidently the file dated 5/21/06 was the one moved recently.


----------



## EAFiedler

Let's take one more stab at it by moving the .dbx files.

Using Windows Explorer,
In this directory:
*C:\Windows\Application Data\identities*
Take the three folders with the *{Long Number}* and drag them onto the Desktop.
Move *not* Copy the folders.

Then attempt to open Outlook Express.

If this fails, were you able to download the file from the link I sent you?


----------



## joemoshi

Sorry no success. If you mean the file <Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1>, yes I did download it and I also installed it.


----------



## EAFiedler

Let's reinstall Internet Explorer this way:

Use the 77.5 mb you downloaded for Internet Explorer, it has everything it needs so it should not request Internet access.

First edit the Registry using the steps in post #9.
Go offline, shut down all programs, including the Firewall and anti-virus programs. 
Double left click the *ie60sp1.exe* file.
The file will extract itself to a folder called *IE60SP1*, inside that folder locate the *ie6setup.exe* file and click it to start the installation.


----------



## joemoshi

I only downloaded the ie60sp1.exe file which is 481 kb in size. It states download size 9kb-77.5MB and the size depends on selected download components. Further down it states that for windows 98SE Full install size: 12.4 MB. However I could not find the 12.4MB file(s).


----------



## EAFiedler

Did you receive the pm I sent you with the link?


----------



## EAFiedler

Before you edit the Registry it would be a good idea to make a backup first:
How to Back Up the Registry in Windows 98 and Windows Millennium Edition
Start > Run
Key in: *scanregw*
Click: *OK*

Additionally, you can also Export the two keys you need to edit,
How To Backup, Edit, and Restore the Registry in Windows 95, Windows 98, and Windows Me

1. Click *Start*, and then click *Run*. 
2. In the Open box, type *regedit*, and then click OK. 
3. Locate and then click the key that contains the value that you want to edit. 
4. On the File menu, click *Export.* 
5. In the Save in box, select a location where you want to save the .reg file, in the File name box, type a file name, and then click Save.

How to Manually Restore the Windows 98/Me Registry


----------



## joemoshi

I backedup the registry using scanregw. Which keys should I export and what type of editing should I do. There are two: (6F3BC5E4...) which is the user ID and (DCOOCD...) which is the main identity. Of course in these files it indicates the identity ordinals. Am I on the right path.


----------



## EAFiedler

Did you receive the pm I sent you with the link for the download?

Are you in the Registry or in Windows Explorer?  
Please be very careful in the Registry, incorrectly editing the Registry can cause your operating system to stop functioning. 

If you need to take time to read through the links I posted on backing up the Registry, please do so.

Looking at my post #9, these are the keys you need to edit:
To *reinstall only the Internet Explorer 6* browser component on Windows XP, use the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}
To *reinstall only Outlook Express 6* on Windows XP, use the following registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}
4. Change the value data from 1 to 0, and then click OK. 
5. Quit Registry Editor, and then install Internet Explorer 6. 
How to reinstall or repair Internet Explorer and Outlook Express in Windows XP

In a few minutes, I am going to be signing off for the night. Please do not rush the Registry edit if you are unfamiliar with the Registry.


----------



## joemoshi

I am in the registry now. Before I do anything else I will read through the various instructions carefully tomorrow. I am very grateful to you.


----------



## EAFiedler

Take your time. Did you receive my private message to you?


----------



## joemoshi

I read through the various instructions and find it a little confusing. Using Regedit, when I clicked on HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed 
Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}, 12 components appeared of which 2 had values of 1. I have not changed the values yet but I know I can do it. 
Second procedure is to install IE 6. I went on the link 
(http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;318378)
but it does not detail the installation of IE6. 
At least now I know how and what to edit in the registry. Now I need to find out how to install IE6 in detail. Thank you.


----------



## EAFiedler

Did you receive the private message I sent you?


----------



## joemoshi

I am not sure. I received few e-mails from you the same as what is posted but one of which has a word in place of an Icon. Is that it?


----------



## EAFiedler

At the top right of this page you should see: *Welcome joemoshi*
Click on the underlined Messages, this will take you to your Inbox. 
You should see two pm's from me. The second pm has the link for the download of IE.


----------



## joemoshi

Thank you I got both messages. I shall download it very soon. Do I still need to regedit before installing IE6? I will wait for your reply before I proceed.


----------



## EAFiedler

When you have Internet Explorer downloaded, I'll help you with the Registry changes.
Once that is done you can go offline, and reinstall Internet Explorer.

Did you read through this link I posted earlier?

Reinstall Internet Explorer using this method (works for Windows versions *prior* to XP Service Pack 2): *Edit the registry and install Internet Explorer 6*:
How to reinstall or repair Internet Explorer and Outlook Express in Windows XP


> Windows XP and Windows XP SP1: Edit the registry and install Internet Explorer 6
> Warning If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.
> When you try to reinstall the same version of Internet Explorer, you may receive the following error message:
> Setup has detected a newer version of Internet Explorer already installed on this system.
> Setup cannot continue.
> To avoid this error message and reinstall the same version of Internet Explorer and Outlook Express, follow these steps:
> 1. While you are logged on as an administrator, click Start, and then click Run.
> 2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
> 3. Locate the appropriate registry subkey, right-click the IsInstalled (REG_DWORD) value, and then click Modify.
> 
> To *reinstall only the Internet Explorer 6* browser component on Windows XP, use the following registry key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}
> To *reinstall only Outlook Express 6* on Windows XP, use the following registry key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}
> 4. Change the value data from 1 to 0, and then click OK.
> 5. Quit Registry Editor, and then install Internet Explorer 6.
> 6. To reinstall Windows XP updates, visit the following Microsoft Windows Update Web site:
> http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com


___________________________________________________________________________

Download Internet Explorer to your Desktop,
Edit the Registry
Go offline, shut down all programs, including the Firewall and anti-virus programs. 
Double left click the *ie60sp1.exe* file.
The file will extract itself to a folder called *IE60SP1*, inside that folder locate the *ie6setup.exe* file and click it to start the installation.


----------



## joemoshi

IE6 is being downloaded. The download should be completed and virus checked in about 30 minutes from now. Yes I read your link, this is how I learned how and what to edit. I shall post a message when all is ready. Incidentally I take it that even though the procedure is for windows XP the same applies to windows 98SE


----------



## joemoshi

The download is complete and virus scanned. Awaiting your instructions.


----------



## EAFiedler

Open the Registry and navigate to this key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}
Verify it is the correct key, then verify it again.
Right click on *IsInstalled*
Select: *Modify*
In the Window that appears,
Change the Value Data from a *1* (one) to a *0* (zero)
Click *OK*

Then navigate to this key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}
Verify it is the correct key,
Right click on *IsInstalled*
Select: *Modify*
In the Window that appears,
Change the Value Data from a *1* (one) to a *0* (zero)
Click *OK*

Close the Registry, then click the *ie60sp1.exe* file, it will extract to a folder called: *IE60SP1*

Let me know when you have completed these steps. If you have any difficulties, I am right here.


----------



## joemoshi

Success. You are a great teacher and guide. Do I delete all Folders.old as well as the .dbx files presently on the desktop?
Sorry for the delay because my computer did not start because of fatal error in OE at oo28:C002b80d in VXD NTKERN(01). After several attempts my computer started. Outlook express started and I configured it. Thank you very much and I appreciate your patience.


----------



## EAFiedler

Woohoo!
I really like that full installation file for Internet Explorer.  
You might burn that to a CD incase you need it again.

No, do not delete any .dbx files yet.  
If you haven't already, we need to Import them back into Outlook Express.
What have you done so far? (concerning your messages/e-mails)


----------



## joemoshi

I have do nothing with the files. However I configured the OE to receive E-Mail in my name.


----------



## EAFiedler

You do want to save the e-mails, correct?


----------



## joemoshi

Yes please. I said that I configured it but it is not configured properly. However I seem to have the e-mails saved on the OE.


----------



## EAFiedler

Those three folders that you dragged to the Desktop with the *{Long Number}* represent three different Identities.
Were you aware or had you setup all those Identities?
It is not a problem if you did, I have at least 10 myself. 

My next question, is it OK if all three or four Identities are mixed together?
Or, would you prefer to keep the Identities separate?


----------



## EAFiedler

What is wrong with the configuration?


----------



## joemoshi

When I start the OE a panel asks me which identity do I want: joemoshi or main identity. At first I clicked joemoshi. It did not seem to have any e-mails, but when I tried main identity all the e-mails were there. Now how do I stop this panel from appearing. Could I just remove joemoshi? I would prefer to have one identity. I just removed joemoshi and left only main identity. It works well now. No panel


----------



## EAFiedler

In Outlook Express, once you decide on the default Identity.
File > Identities > Manage Identities
Place a check mark in: *Use this Identity when starting a program*
Click the drop down arrow and select the Identity you want to use.
Click *Close*

Close and restart Outlook Express to verify the proper Identity is loading.

There should not have been any messages left in Outlook Express.


----------



## joemoshi

I just removed joemoshi and left only main identity. It works well now. No panel and all the previous e-mails are there. I am happy. The OE was previously configured for a dial-up. I am now testing high speed. I will try the dial-up tomorrow to see if everything works fine. As of now I am very happy with the way it is. Many thanks


----------



## EAFiedler

You want to combine all the messages together in one Identity then?

First, I have to keep reminding myself you are using Windows 98.
We need to set you up with a New Identity.
The Main Identity can become corrupted.

In Outlook Express,
File > Identities > Add New Identity
Name the New Identity, do not use the same name that you just removed.
Click *OK* and *Yes* when asked if you want to switch to the new Identity.


----------



## joemoshi

I did that. Only the main identity has all the previous e-mails.


----------



## EAFiedler

I want you to create a New Identity, and get away from the original Main Identity in Outlook Express. 
In Windows 98 the Main Identity can become unstable.

In the New Identity, recreate your e-mail account.
If asked if you want to Import messages click NO.

Outlook Express with Windows 98 has a default setting for *Compact messages in the background* turned on.
Let's disable this as it can cause corruption in the .dbx files which can cause Outlook Express to stop working. 

Check this setting in Outlook Express:
Tools > Options > Maintenance tab, 
if there, remove the check mark for *Compact messages in the background*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.
this is a default setting that can cause corruption in your .dbx files.


----------



## joemoshi

I am signing off and will follow your instructions tomorrow. Thank you very much.


----------



## EAFiedler

OK, goodnight.


----------



## EAFiedler

Then Import the messages from the Main Identity into the New Identity.
File > Import > Messages
Select: *Microsoft Outlook Express 6*
*Next*
Select: *Import mail from an OE6 Identity*
Select the Identity you want to Import mail from: *Main Identity*
*OK*
*Next*
*Next*
The Import will begin
*Finish*

Check the folders for your messages.

__________________________________________________________________________

You will then want to Import the messages from the .dbx files you have saved on the Desktop.
First look in each of those three folders with the *{Long Number}* and locate the *Folders.old* files and rename them back to *Folders.dbx*.
This is Important otherwise the Import will not work.
Once those files have been renamed:

In Outlook Express:
File > Import > Messages
Select: *Microsoft Outlook Express 6*
*Next*
Select: *Import Mail from an OE6 store directory*
*OK*
*Browse* to one of the Folders on the Desktop containing the .dbx files
Select one folder
*OK*
*Next*
*Next*
The Import will begin
*Finish*

Check the folders for your messages.

Repeat the Import for the other three folders containing your e-mails.


----------



## joemoshi

Hi
I followed your instructions and all the e-mails (Inbox, sent items, deleted items) have been imported from the desktop files as well as the main identity, to the new identity. All checks out. Now what do I do with the files on the desktop? They are still there, except instead of just Folders.dbx they now show the other folders as well (Inbox.dbx, Outbox.dbx etc.). Incidentally I burned the file ie60sp1.exe into a CD. Now I feel safe.


----------



## EAFiedler

joemoshi said:


> They are still there, except instead of just Folders.dbx they now show the other folders as well (Inbox.dbx, Outbox.dbx etc.).


  
That statement is a bit confusing, since the all the .dbx files should have been visible in the first place.
Perhaps our wires were crossed. 

If everything looks good and you are happy with the result, you can either delete those folders on the Desktop or copy them to a CD as backups.

You can mark this thread Solved using the Thread Tools drop down menu at the top of the page.


----------



## gsc65

Hey this is all good for sp1 but what if you have xp with sp2 and still get the msoe.dll file missing. 

Desperate.
GSC65


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *gsc65*

What fixes have you tried?
If you have Service Pack 2 installed, you could try reinstalling Service Pack 2, though I would leave that till a last resort.
Windows XP SP2: Reinstall Windows XP SP2


----------



## gsc65

This is my dad's laptop. He is not to computer savy. I don't know what he would want me to do. But of what I can read on the microsoft infomation data base, I need to reinstall to correct this problem. If I reinstall SP2 do I have to recreate the login on the start up page?

How much work will go into it?

Thanks,
GSC65


----------



## EAFiedler

Reinstall Service Pack 2 as a *last* resort, btw was Service Pack 2 installed by your Dad or was it already part of the operating system?
Is Service Pack 2 listed in Add/Remove Programs?

For Outlook Express:
Have you tried renaming the *Folders.dbx* file to *Folders.old*?


----------



## gsc65

I think that it came with SP2 It is about a year old. 

I have tried the *.old and also have tried moving them to a new folder. 

Do you have to reboot after this?


----------



## gsc65

I will be in touch tomorrow. I will talk to you latter.

Gsc65


----------



## EAFiedler

OK, goodnight.

If the directory is empty of .dbx files, then try starting Outlook Express.

If it still fails, do another Search for *.dbx* files and verify there are no more Identities containing .dbx files.
If there are, be sure to move the .dbx files for each Identity to their own folders to avoid mixing the Identities. I would just drag the whole folder, the messages can be Imported back into Outlook Express once it opens correctly.

Using Windows Explorer you can navigate to this directory:
C:\Documents and Settings\User Account\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{Long Long Number}\Microsoft\Outlook Express

Stopping at the *Identities* directory, you can drag the folders with the {Long Numbers in curly brackets} to another folder that you create or to the Desktop.
Then attempt to open Outlook Express.

In the meantime more information can be found here:
http://insideoe.tomsterdam.com/problems/errors.htm#crash


----------



## gsc65

Thanks for the help. But when the link that you gave me talks about renaming the stuff in the registry, can you explain what to change it to.

There is a rumor that a certian MS download that causes this problem.

GSC65


----------



## gsc65

RESOLVED!!!
here is the link to the article that tells you how to fix this problem.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917288/

thanks,
Gsc65


----------



## EAFiedler

Good job!


----------



## R65

EAFiedler said:


> Open the Registry and navigate to this key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}
> Verify it is the correct key, then verify it again.
> Right click on *IsInstalled*
> Select: *Modify*
> In the Window that appears,
> Change the Value Data from a *1* (one) to a *0* (zero)
> Click *OK*
> 
> Then navigate to this key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}
> Verify it is the correct key,
> Right click on *IsInstalled*
> Select: *Modify*
> In the Window that appears,
> Change the Value Data from a *1* (one) to a *0* (zero)
> Click *OK*
> 
> Close the Registry, then click the *ie60sp1.exe* file, it will extract to a folder called: *IE60SP1*
> 
> Let me know when you have completed these steps. If you have any difficulties, I am right here.


Dear Moderator - I have the same problem as joemoshi and have been following the thread in hope of resolution. I downloaded and installed IE6sp1.exe sucessfully but when 
start/search for file/folders IE6sp1.exe or ie6sp1 there is no search results. I have not downloaded Internet Explorer to my desktop as you suggested in #37 because I don't see a link pointing to the download site in this thread. I have all .dbx files in a folder on my desktop. I never opted for multiple identities so maybe this is not a problem. I have restarted my computer several times but still "OE can not be started because msoe.dll could not be loaded". Please help, thanks - R65


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *R65*

Is this the link where you did not get an option to save to the location of your choice?
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en

Did you copy the .dbx files to the folder on the Desktop, or did you *Move* all the files from the Outlook Express directory to the folder on the Desktop?


----------



## R65

Hi and thanks,
When I downloaded there was an option to save or install immediately. I chose install to immediately.
I moved all the .dbx files to the folder on the Desktop. Now START, SEARCH for .dbx files, lists all .dbx files in the folder.
Thanks, R65


----------



## EAFiedler

You are still receiving the error when you attempt to open Outlook Express?


----------



## R65

EAFiedler said:


> Hi *R65*
> 
> Is this the link where you did not get an option to save to the location of your choice?
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en
> 
> Did you copy the .dbx files to the folder on the Desktop, or did you *Move* all the files from the Outlook Express directory to the folder on the Desktop?


Hi, when you say to open the Registry, is this START, PROGRAMS, REGISTER? When I go there I do not find HKEYs for navigation, only a form to send my name/address to Microsoft.
Thanks, R65


----------



## R65

EAFiedler said:


> You are still receiving the error when you attempt to open Outlook Express?


Yes


----------



## EAFiedler

You are running Windows XP?

To open the Registry:
Start > Run
Key in: *regedit*
Click: *OK*
The Registry should open.


----------



## R65

Thanks, I opened the registry and changed the ones to zeros. Closed the registry and searched for ie60sp1.exe, but it was not found. Should I download from the site again?
Thanks, R65


----------



## R65

I forgot to say I am running ME and not XP. Thanks again, R65


----------



## EAFiedler

Yes, try to download it to the Desktop and run it from there.
Also, shut down as many programs as possible before running it.


----------



## R65

Thank you very much. I just started up my computer and every thimg seems to be back to normal, so far, except for returning the WAB in the desktop folder with all the other .DBX files to OE. Should they be checked for corruption first? Since my last message I downloaded the SP6 package and it seems to have self installed itself successfully. I will check back through the thread to see if a procedure was mentioned for returning wab/.dbx files to O.E.. With your guidance, the problem is solved! Thanks Again, R65


----------



## EAFiedler

Glad to hear it! 

Were you able to return the .dbx files to Outlook Express?


----------



## R65

The .dbx files are still in the desktop folder as backup. A new wab is being created as I reply to emails. I am happy to be back online! Thanks again for your kind assistance. R65


----------



## EAFiedler

Are you keeping the .dbx files on the Desktop *for* a backup, or do you need help returning them to Outlook Express?

One way to return them to Outlook Express is to use the Import option:
File > Import > Messages.....
http://forums.techguy.org/3643522-post56.html


----------



## R65

Good one! You woke me up to my lack of knowledge - enjoyed it! I renamed the WAB in the desktop folder and imported it to OE per your suggestion - no problem. I will leave the rest (.dbx files) in an as-needed condition. If needed, your suggested method will be applied.
Many Thanks,
R65


----------



## R65

Hi again, I tried to view a .dbx file in the new folder and got an error msg. From O.E. I tried: file,import,messages and was asked what email program to import from, after specifying the new folder on the desktop. Need another assist. Thanks, R65


----------



## EAFiedler

In Outlook Express:
File > Import > Messages
Select: *Microsoft Outlook Express 6*
*Next*
Select: *Import Mail from an OE6 store directory*
*OK*
*Browse* to the Folder containing the .dbx files on the Desktop
Select the folder
*OK*
*Next*
*Next*
The Import will begin
*Finish*

Check the folders in Outlook Express for your messages.

Let me know if you are having problems with any of the above steps.


----------



## R65

After selecting the desktop folder with the .dbx files an Import Messages window opens with the following error message, "No messages can be found in the folder". Several attempts were made to be sure of following your directions. Also the folder was checked and the .dbx files were verified to still be there. Thanks, R65


----------



## EAFiedler

Is there a *Folders.dbx* file in the folder as well?


----------



## R65

No Folders.dbx file is found in the folder.


----------



## EAFiedler

Bummer, you need that file for the Import to recognize messages.

Good news though, there is more than one way to bring messages back into Outlook Express. 

Start Outlook Express, and create a new Profile:
File > Identities > Add New Identity
Name the Identity
Click *Yes* to switch to the new Identity.

Outlook Express will close and restart with the new Identity.
You will be given the chance to Set up a new Internet Mail Account.
Click *Cancel*
Click *Yes* you are sure you want to exit the Wizard.
The next prompt will ask if you want to Import messages, since there is nothing to Import,
Click *Cancel*
Click *Yes*

Locate the new message Store Folder for the new Identity in Outlook Express,
Tools > Options > Maintenance tab > Store Folder button
The directory path for the new Identity will appear.
Right click on the directory path and select: *Select All* to highlight the directory.
Right click again on the directory path and select: *Copy*
Open Windows Explorer and paste the directory path into the Address Bar, click *Enter* to reach that directory.

Switch over to Outlook Express, *Cancel* out of the Store Location and Options windows you opened, then close Outlook Express.
Switch back over to Windows Explorer and select all the files in the new directory and delete them.
Open the folder on the Desktop containing the .dbx files, select all of them and copy them.
Switch back over to Windows Explorer and paste the .dbx files in the empty directory window.

Start Outlook Express, if it does not start with the new Identity, switch over to the new Identity:
File > Switch Identity
Your folders and messages should appear.

Once that part is completed and you have verified your messages are intact, switch back to your original Identity and perform the Import, this time, you will be Importing from another Identity instead of a OE6 Store Directory.

If you get stuck at any point, let us know. We'll be here.


----------



## R65

Just scared myself when I lost my Main Identity, a new area of experience. The first try was not completed. Will try again later after a glass of water. Thanks, R65


----------



## EAFiedler

I thought I had drawn a descriptive picture.


----------



## R65

After closing O.E. after cancelling out of Store Location and Option windows, switching back to Explorer ( start, search, files and folders, Windows Explorer) and clicking on the Windows Explorer file, the new directory location is not apparent and thus unable to select all the files in the new directory for deletion. I printed your instructions and followed them to this point a couple of times, but easier said than done in my case. Thanks, R65


----------



## EAFiedler

Copy the directory path and paste it in your next reply, please.


----------



## R65

C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Identities\{7C036A1D-B8C5-4A4D-B8A7-F373ED9D0BD3}\Microsoft\Outlook Express


----------



## EAFiedler

Open Windows Explorer, and navigate to that directory.

C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Identities\{7C036A1D-B8C5-4A4D-B8A7-F373ED9D0BD3}\Microsoft\Outlook Express

When you reach the *Outlook Express* folder you should see the .dbx files.
This is the new Identity's Store Folder, correct?
These .dbx files should be around 59KB in size.


----------



## R65

After opening O.E., per your last message, I find 5 files, 4 are .dbx files (including; Folders(73kb) and Outbox(59kb), upon independently opening both Outbox and Folders, a Windows Media Player Error Message appears, "Cannot Play Back File, format not supported." I tried this with both identities in both Folders and Outbox with same resulting media player error message. R65


----------



## EAFiedler

.dbx files are not meant to be opened, only by Outlook Express.
This does suggest, however, that the .dbx files might have the wrong program associated with them.

Right click on a .dbx file and select *Properties* in the properties box what does it say for,
*Opens with:* ?
Mine says *Opens with: Unknown Application*


----------



## R65

I clicked properties on several .dbx files in the desktop folder and they all opened with Windows Media Player. R65


----------



## EAFiedler

They opened? Or the Properties box says that?

With Outlook Express closed,
Control Panel > Tools > File Types tab
Scroll down and look for a *DBX* file type extension.
If found, select it and click *Delete*

Let me know what you find.


----------



## R65

No, the .dbx files did not open. Under the Control Panel File Types; found DBX under Extensions together with DBX_AUTO_FILE under File Types. Deleted. Afterward I checked the properties of several .dbx files in the desktop folder and found they changed to now say Opens With Unknown Program instead of Opens With Windows Media Player. R65


----------



## EAFiedler

Have you attempted to open Outlook Express since deleting that extension?


----------



## R65

Yes, no problem with opening Outlook Express after deleting the DBX extension. R65


----------



## EAFiedler

Getting back on track....

With Outlook Express closed,
Open Windows Explorer, and navigate to this directory.

C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Identities\{7C036A1D-B8C5-4A4D-B8A7-F373ED9D0BD3}\Microsoft\Outlook Express

When you open the Outlook Express folder you should see the .dbx files.
This should be the new Identity's Store Folder, correct?
These .dbx files should be around 59KB in size.

After verifying this is the new Identity's message store.
Select all the .dbx files and delete them.

Then open the folder on the Desktop containing the saved .dbx files, Select all the .dbx files, Copy and paste them in the Windows Explorer window.

Open Outlook Express, your folders and messages should appear.


----------



## R65

The 59kb dbx file is there labeled Outbox.dbx, it's properties say it was created today so it could be the new identity's Store Folder, however the Identity isn't given so it's not 100% surely verified, so I have not deleted Outbox.dbx and the other 3 DBX files yet. Should I be using the new identity in O.E. now? I switched back to Main Identity awhile ago. Am not confident in the Identities area yet. R65


----------



## EAFiedler

If that directory only contains a handful of .dbx files, then it is probably the new Identity's store folder.

One way to be sure, would be to switch over to the new Identity and create a new folder named: *New Identity*. 
Click open the new folder, and its corresponding *New Identity*.dbx file will be created.
You should then see a *New Identity.dbx* file when you view the new Identity's store folder/directory using Windows Explorer.


----------



## EAFiedler

No, you don't need to use the new Identity for daily use, we are setting it up to help bring your messages back into Outlook Express.


----------

